# Back from down under  !



## markuk (Feb 6, 2015)

Just returned from a 3 week holiday down in Australia

It seems that wood cooking in frowned on there but they do have really neat Public BBQ's in most parks's which I think are electric...

It works's really well and you see me joining in with some friends of my Wife's Cousin in a Park at Melbourne













P1010964.JPG



__ markuk
__ Feb 6, 2015


















P1010966.JPG



__ markuk
__ Feb 6, 2015






BTW  - I'm cooking Kangaroo Sausages which were really tasty !

We also had a Communal Gas BBQ at an Apartment we stayed so it was a real novelty for my Wife to have a BBQ on her Birthday in January in steaming hot Cairns ( 36C with incredible Humidity ) 













DSC_0204.JPG



__ markuk
__ Feb 6, 2015


















DSC_0205.JPG



__ markuk
__ Feb 6, 2015






 (Yes I know they're a bit burnt !)

Shame to come home to the cold but looking forward to the spring and start smoking again !


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey Mark!  Good to hear from you.  Those aren't burnt, they are "carmelised".  You did that on purpose!  Looks good.  Maybe the indigenous wood suitable for smoking is in short supply or even endangered?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Moikel may be along soon and educate us.  Looks like you are having a GREAT time!  HEAT, and  HUMIDITY!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Welcome to my home land!  When you step off the plane in south Tx. that heat hits you in the face like a sledge hammer.  MAN! I miss it!  Have fun.  COLD here!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Feb 7, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Maybe the indigenous wood suitable for smoking is in short supply or even endangered?


Main reason is the fire risk - so they use Gas or these Electric BBQ's - even in the City's there are "Fire risk" Indicators on the Roadside so they take it pretty seriously and don't want open flames even in Urban areas


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Mark welcome back! I know the feeling Just got off then plane from India on Thursday morning, 36'C when I left, -4'C when I stepped off the plane.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## wade (Feb 7, 2015)

Great to have you both back Mark and Steve. Electric BBQ seems to be a bit of an oxymoron to me - LOL - but I guess when you don't have a choice you have got to make do. I dont know what all the fuss is about though - its been a fairly constant 30 degrees here too


----------



## jockaneezer (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey Mark, that humidity in Cairns is a killer though ! We used a barbecue in a park in Sydney, it was a block of 4, under a roofed shelter, there was a Lebanese family using one of the others and they invited us to join them, not sure what we were eating, but it was tasty. We also went to a national park just south of Sydney and they had brick built, wood fired bbq's and had even cut and stacked small piles of logs next to them, but they did have signs up saying you could only use them when the weather conditions allowed.

Glad you had a great time over there and the hope the jet lag wasn't too bad for you.


----------



## some bloke (Feb 10, 2015)

I was in Aus and NZ over xmas, got on the plane to come back here a month ago today. I smoked a 4lb pork shoulder on my brother's gas bbq in NZ; used some hickory chips and rosemary, cooked it about 6hrs (longer would have meant getting up way too early) and then sliced it, rather than pulled it. I wasn't quick enough to get a photo as it disappeared pretty quickly. 

Mum and dad had a nice bbq but it wasn't really a smoking set up. I would have liked to have done some ribs over coals for the family to try.

Mum and dad's:













bc31YRE.jpg



__ some bloke
__ Feb 10, 2015






I grew up in NZ and spent a few years in oz; bbq (grilling) is more of a casual everyday thing than in the UK. It's pretty common to decide to cook on the barbie on any nice night in summer - my sister has a gas one right beside the kitchen door.

Had some good T-bones in oz too.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello.  I think that is one of the things I really miss and Tx..  I used to decide on the drive home to fire up the smoker/grill and stop by the store and grab some meat.  Might do that 3-4 times a week.  Over here ( as we all know ) takes more planning and/or some sort of shelter.  Our Group page has sort of stagnated because of the weather.  COM'ON SPRING!!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

